# Blue River flows below Green Mountain Res.



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Happen to have any insight on the upper? Been holding just below 400 for a bit, think they would be releasing out of Dillion as well.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm not sure, to be honest. The emails I receive only pertain to Green Mountain operations.
Sorry bout that.


----------



## Jfizzle1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Was hoping for someone to chime in on beta about the strainer. That one looks a bit rough. Soggy keep us posted.


----------



## grasscloud (May 8, 2017)

I ran it last night, the tree from last year past hermans bridge has been cut and now blocks the right channel just past the big rock in middle of river after boulder creek waves, DON'T GO RIGHT. Jokers didn't cut it up and sent a major portion of the tree downriver, nasty

I wish those responsible would have re evaluated their plans to cut the tree, it wasn't an issue to go around either way


----------



## joelduder (Jun 8, 2014)

Grasscloud, are you talking about the upper blue section? The big tree just below where the boat was wrapped last year?


----------



## dakpowderday (May 1, 2014)

Are there updates on flows? Just dropped from 800 36 hours ago to 400. WTF! Was planning to hit this weekend.


----------



## Lyfe_Elevated (Apr 12, 2017)

Was lucky to get on Monday before it really started dropping. Levels everywhere are dropping like a rock. The Colorado at pump house dropped almost 2000 since the weekend..


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

So it looks like the Lower Blue is done until natural flows drop below about 1,200 or so and they need to start releasing to keep enough water from Green Mt. Reservoir to meet the Shoshone Power Plant's demands. 

-AH


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

They're just working on filling the reservoir. It's at 97% capacity. They're bumping flows back up to 800, but don't count on it lasting. One of the cool things about the lower blue is that it has water late in the season once everything dries up and people start calling for water downstream. You'll have your chance unless it rains like a son of a gun all summer.


----------



## carloritschl (May 23, 2015)

Haven't floated this section, but what are the optimal flows for floating/fishing? I have a 10' RMR and have heard about the diversion dams along this stretch...


----------

